# Cast Iron Tea Kettle



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I just bought a cast iron tea kettle despite trying not to spend money this month. It was only $20 so I had to have it.

Anyways do you need to oil them like with skillets and dutch ovens? I would imagine it would make the water and tea oily.
So if you have a cast iron kettle how do you take care of it?

Thanks


----------



## dakipode (Apr 3, 2012)

My mother had one and I got one about 7 years ago. She had hers for 20 years before it finally got too caked up inside. We both have used ours daily.

No, don't oil it, don't use any sort of detergent in it, just scrub with scrubby-thingie (the plastic loopy sponge to scrub pots and pans) and water. Over time it will take on the layers of tea deposit and you won't be able to get it totally clean anymore and that's fine.

One thing to watch for is rust, don't let tea sit in it overnight and always make sure it dries after use, I just leave the lid off.

Enjoy it!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's what The Republic of Tea has to say: http://the.republicoftea.com/library/query/cast-iron-teapot-care-instructions/

Sensational Teas: http://www.sensationalteas.com/tetsubinusecare.html


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I happen to have a very old one (it was my grandparents).

I've never oiled it - though you could probably do so very lightly on the outside, for cleaning purposes, if it seemed like it would help ever.

I rinse mine and prop up to dry for a bit, then dry off by hand. I try not to leave the tea sitting in it longer than overnight. I leave the lid off until I'm sure it's completely dry.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I used one growing up - to us "kettle" ment to boil water in- tea "pot" was used for tea, we never put tea into the kettle, only into a pot and our pots had holes in the bottom section to prevent most of the tea from going into a teacup

we never had an issue - mostly due to our water, we did not have "hard" water so no build up


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I usually use a kettle to boil water and use a french press to actually make the tea so I'm not to worried about tea build up. My biggest worry is rust if I leave water in it over night or in the morning when I go out for the day. I guess I will have to be more rigirous about making sure to pour the pot out each time I use it
Thanks


----------



## dakipode (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh no, don't use it for boiling water! They're really meant for brewing the tea in, not for putting on the stove...


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Oh no, don't use it for boiling water! They're really meant for brewing the tea in, not for putting on the stove...


all depends on what you mean by kettle- this is what I think of as a kettle and yes you boil water in it-you *would not* brew tea in these and used on a stove, many people use them on wood stoves all winter long for moisture

http://remodelista.com/posts/10-easy-pieces-tea-kettles

http://www.cookwarecenter.com/item_item_1463672.html

Quote:


> My biggest worry is rust if I leave water in it over night or in the morning when I go out for the day.


can you get your hand in it? we used a shammie (car towel) growing up and kept the lid off when not in use


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakipode*
> 
> Oh no, don't use it for boiling water! They're really meant for brewing the tea in, not for putting on the stove...


Please elaborate! When I was younger my mom had one that she would use on the wood stove for popouri (good smelling dried flowers I can not spell) so our cabin would smell good. I always thought they were used for boiling water...


----------



## dakipode (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.wayfair.com/Old-Dutch-International-5-Piece-Cast-Iron-Tetsubin-Tea-Set-in-Black-1021MB-OI1160.html

Mine looks more like this, a little more decorative. I've always understood that these are for brewing tea and not boiling water. I think you can boil water in them, I have an electric water boiler and just use the pot for brewing. Maybe it has to do with the distinction from the manufacturer and whether they call it a kettle or a pot?


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> http://www.wayfair.com/Old-Dutch-International-5-Piece-Cast-Iron-Tetsubin-Tea-Set-in-Black-1021MB-OI1160.html
> 
> Mine looks more like this, a little more decorative. I've always understood that these are for brewing tea and not boiling water. I think you can boil water in them, I have an electric water boiler and just use the pot for brewing. Maybe it has to do with the distinction from the manufacturer and whether they call it a kettle or a pot?


that to me is a pot (most have holes inside to trap leaves vs a kettle that would not)- what I am talking about is heavy (much more so) and made to be on the stove-even a wood stove-like a cast iron pan

this is how I view it-

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-difference-between-a-teapot-and-a-teakettle.htm


----------



## realhudda (2 mo ago)

If you’ve just started using your teapot, you’ll notice that after a few weeks of use, white spots will begin to form on the surface of the pot. These are not dirt or grime, but rather natural minerals that have been deposited onto the surface of the pot from the water you’ve used. While it may be tempting to try and remove these spots,how to clean a cast iron teapot it’s actually best to leave them alone. The spots will eventually disappear on their own as they continue to build up.


----------

